# mossberg 935 vs. stoeger 2000



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im stuck between these two guns. I like both of the reviews ive seen both guns seem to have mixed reviews. What I like about the mossberg is the overbored barrel and the capability to shoot 3 1/2 inch shells. I am moving to texas later this month and i lived there before and did quite a bit of dove hunting so thats why I want the stoeger because it can take 2 3/4 inch shells. I have 520$ to buy a new gun. I dont want a pump and im only 15 so i dont really have a way to get much more than 520$. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

3 1/2" is not going to make that much difference over 3", so don't even worry about that.

I have only pulled the trigger on a 3 1/2" shell twice in my life and have not seen any need to shoot anything but 2 3/4" and 3" shells for ducks, geese, turkeys, pheasants, deer, etc. The two Gadwalls that I shot with them died just the same as if I was shooting 2 3/4".

You would be best served by hitting a store that sells both guns and shouldering them to see which feels better for you personally. Both guns will do the job for you and both get good reviews, but if they don't fit you then you'll just be frustrated when you have a tough time connecting with your target with them.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

The commanders advice is spot on ! Grab a hold of the gun, you will feel
it right away. Grip, balance, barrel length.....28" IMO Get in an area where you can shoulder it quickly, you'll know right away if she's for you or not.
Good Luck........


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

Last year i bought a stoger m2000 from dicks on sale for 379.00 in the woodlands camo, It has been a great gun for me here is a review on it that i wrote up a while back



It seems the first m2000's were almost completely junk and they have gone through generations of reform and the latest generations have improved greatly, there are only a handful of bad reviews on the latest ones. Which is expected with a gun at this price range but bennili does stand behind the guns and have replaced a quite a few over the years from the reviews that i have read.

Also from reading the reviews i found out that a few common problems plague all m2000's.

#1. there is a screw on the side of the reciver that needs locktited or it will back out.

#2. they were assembled with a heavy lube that tends to gum up when it gets cold out restricting the firing pin from hitting the primer with enough force to ignite it but enough to dent the primer

I took it apart and cleaned it right away, then lubed it up with the rem Teflon lube spray and never had a problem all the way through late season.

#3 The stock choke tubes are JUNK the modified expanded after 2 cases of #4 steel. MAKE sure you keep an eye on them 

Finally the Stoger m2000 has been a very good gun to me and i would recommend it to anyone i averaged about a box and a half through it every weekend for 3/4 of the season. Before it broke in you could feel / see a few burrs in the action but after about a box of shells and a good cleaning it smoothed right up. 

Also the only time the gun didn't cycle the second shell was when i failed to completely shove the shell up into the magazine tube until it clicked and it jammed aganist the shell door 


This spring i took the gun out and shot a box of 2 3/4 1 once loads through it without a problem.

I never had a problem with it not liking shells either i have shot 3in #4's steel in kent, federal, remington, and the cheap high velocity in mixed order with out an issue

One last thing this gun has a pretty good kick to it so you may want to look into the mercury recoil reducer.


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

do they have these guns for sale at dicks every year or was it just last year? less than 400 is better than more than 500 i was kind of expecting the stoeger to get better reviews there is a store in texas called academy sports and outdoors and its just like dicks and hopefully they will have these guns on sale when january comes around because thats when i get all my money because of my birthday and christmas. I really hope the stoeger will be as good of a gun as my mossberg 500 20 gauge was.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I have a 935 in Shadowgrass. Maybe has 2 boxes of shells thru it and I just don't use it. Give you a deal on it, send me a pm.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

this is a good read on the stoger m2000 

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=406016


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had my Stoeger going on 6 yrs now and I us it for everytthing. Waterfowl, Turkey, Small game, Skeet, Paddling. And has preformed very well. Take a look at there new Stoeger 3500. 
I will be picking one up in the next month.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

idylmoments said:


> I have a 935 in Shadowgrass. Maybe has 2 boxes of shells thru it and I just don't use it. Give you a deal on it, send me a pm.


Clear some PM's. Interested.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll play advocate... To be completely honest I have owned a stoeger m2000 for about three years now and I think its complete junk. Ceases to work on days where its less than 32 degrees outside and has a hard time cycling always. I have never shot/owned a 935, but owned and 835 and was again let down with mossbergs stamped parts. I have to imagine the 935 has some of the same stamped parts. I can see why you want a semi, but if you only have a certain amount on budget I would go with an 870, you will never be let down. Or, save your money for about three hundred more and get a benelli. Just bought an M2 last year for 800 and am having a hard time finding something I dislike about it!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

You CAn buy a 3901 Beretta for around 5 to 6 and it will cycle amazingly


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> Clear some PM's. Interested.


Done


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had a 935 when they first came out. parts kept breaking on it, finally the gunsmith said to just buy a new gun


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Just get the Stoeger M3500, guts of a SBEII for $600 bucks. Wait a bit longer and save the extra few dollars. Shoots 2 3/4", 3" and 3.5" loads.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Take a look at a 930 Mossberg and while your're at it a Weatherby SA-08 or a Wal-Mart 390. You do not need a 3 1/2 gun. I have one and all the 3 1/2 do is knock the snot out of me. Think about recoil. I know a lot of guys can shoot a gun with heavy recoil and it doesn't brother them and that's okay but think of this. If you know you are going to be shooting for the rest of your life all that recoil may detach your retnia from your eye. I know guys who that happpened to so go to a gas gun and the Storger ain't one, it'll pound you silly. That's just my opinion.


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

I have owned both the model 2000 stoeger and the mossberg 935....I would say that if you strictly duck/goose hunt buy the mossberg so you can use 3 1/2" shells (trust me you are probably going to want the ability to shoot the 3 1/2 in shells sooner or later. 
If you are a big time upland game hunter/skeet shooter than buy the stoeger so you can shoot skeet loads....both work well for the money.


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

and I almost forgot....like with my benelli sbe 2, you will have to grease the heck out of the stoeger for it to eject light loads until it's completely broken in...it must be competely taken apart and greased with something like shooters choice grease so the action will slide easier. If you have any questions, just p.m. me...I know all about both of these guns and many others...


----------



## JimmyJames (Nov 27, 2010)

I am very new to bird hunting. Been at it for just a few years. My first hunt was with a borrowed gun and I missed on every shot. So I asked around. Sotger is made by Benelli. Basically it is the same gun for half the price. Now about in the field performance. I have submerged it in muck, lost it in the snow(fell down a hill), had it in the open ocean, and I have shot it about 2000 times. It has jammed but that was because I did not clean it. It hasnt rusted cause I normally clean it. It comes with all the chokes I need and the gun looks nice as well. My Stoger 2000 will take 3 inch shells which are very hard and I do not think another 1/2 inch is going to add that much range. In my experience I have not seen it do this.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

A Stoger is not the same gun as a Bennillie for 1/2 the price. It's made in Turkey and yes it is a good gun for the money but it is not the same as a Bennillie!


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Stoeger is a pretty good gun, especially one it's broke in and greased very well....but it's not a benelli. I would probably take the stoeger over the mossberg because the mossberg is such a bulky gun (harder to mount to me). The mossberg's pattern (in my opinion, with the bored out barrel) is no different from any other typical shotgun pattern with a wide range of ammo. I would recommend holding both before purchasing one...not to mention that there are many other guns out there....


----------

